# Unplanned Platy Purchase!



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

It's been a long long time since I've had platies (or anything besides bettas, cories, and the 2 cichlids) but I was at petco the other day with my friend showing her the different fish she can put in the 26 gallon that I'm giving her, and I saw a beautiful high fin blue and orange mickey mouse male platy that I just had to have! So naturally I ended up with 7. The mickey mouse male, 3 panda females, an orange sunset wag male and 2 females. They're living in the planted 30 gallon that they will soon be sharing with my female bettas. I love them already! 

The male that started it (He's almost impossible to get pictures of)


































































Snail


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

congrats! haha i love the random snail! My favorite of your plates are the black and white ones


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Cool! Platies are great! I got a pair of females a few days ago to make up for my loss of guppies.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice fish, Kylie.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

So .. I know platies are live bearers, do you think if you just left them alone to do their thing that 0 would survive or that lots would survive? I was thinking of getting a 29 gallon someday with some platies and some coreys and something else ..


----------



## nekura (Jun 28, 2012)

Platies eat their young.. so depends on hiding spots..


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

I had 3 platies (one had died) and I came home from vacation to find 2 babies. Then I found 3 more from a different "litter" or whatever you call them. They are separate now in a "baby bowl" but they survived a while until I found them.

I was actually bummed they reproduced. I didn't want more platies .. or if I did, I wanted to get different kinds. Now I have a bunch of bumblebee and panda platies.

AND the female looks to still be preggers because she is FAT FAT FAT. I put her in with the betta I have that doesn't bother her . .. I can't have more platies so I will let nature take its course I guess. The betta will eat them, or so I have read.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice platies. I would love to keep them again, but my waters too soft.


----------

